# StreamTec, does it perform as advertised?



## rvrrite (Feb 1, 2019)

I am getting ready to purchase my first raft and would really appreciate your help. I know this topic has been discussed before, but I cannot find much info here on the StreamTec raft, made by Maravia. I am currently looking at 13'6" Salmonfly. I am looking for a fishing craft that can do double duty and handle whitewater. 

Also considering these... 

Maravia Ranger 
Sotar SL
Aire
Hyside 
NRS


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Pretty sure that the StreamTec series is based off of the Ranger series patterns with not too many differences if any. It is a proven whitewater design. As in a friend took one to Nepal and did some first rafting descents in one. 

They put together a nice package and without worrying about anything you will have a boat that should be able to do any river for you.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

The rubber may be great and I think the quality of the frame package you get from them is good, but I've never been too impressed with the streamtech setups. They are overly complicated, heavy and just plain too much $, that said I just looked at their site and it seems they have simplified things. I really don't like the casting braces they use, actually.... I don't like casting braces period. Fish from the seat! Set the seat close enough to the bow that you can sit and rest your feet on the bow and you'll have the most stable, fastest responding fishing set up out there. I also don't like the hull design they use, way too much/abrupt of kick for a fishing boat - they catch wind like a sail. I have a sotar SL and love it, but it also has a lot of kick! It's interesting too me, that sotar went opposite for their fishing boat (low profile), which makes so much more sense to me... I thought long and hard as about getting a strike, but went with the SL for it's versatility and increased tube size (bigger loads with less draft). I have lots of friends running Aire 143 D's as fishing boats and the classic around here is the super puma. I like more room than the puma's series and would probably go with one of the DD's if I had to replace my boat.... or the willy willy... it seems very similar to the DD's at any rate, I'd want diminishing tubes on a fishing raft, for visibility and wind considerations.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I've guided anglers from a Salmonfly for the last seven years, and ran the MF Salmon, Selway, Gates, and far more in it. Happy to answer any questions you might have, you can send a PM if you'd like.


----------



## rvrrite (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your time and feedback!

I was sold on the Sotar Strike, but had concern after seeing it swamped online for longer than the next wave. Maybe I am over thinking this, but I want a boat that can self bail, buck back and want more. The Sotar SL seems to fulfill that need.

I have visited the Sotar factory recently, great bunch of folks, making nice rafts. After calling Maravia they told me about the Wider Spider, Ranger and the StreamTec rafts. After looking at their website stating "Welcome to the home of the most versatile drift boat available." That sounds great but is a subjective statement and was hoping for some feed back on them, Thank you! They do come at a premium, but who cares if your getting the best state of the art technology in a raft that will suit your needs for the next decade. So I guess I am all over the place but am narrowing it down thanks to your help and patience!


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I was in a very similar position. The kick on the Streamtec is aggressive. It won't be pleasant rowing that on windy days. If I was planning on doing more white water and less fishing, I would probably opt for the Streamtech. I bought my raft mostly for fishing so I went with a modified Sotar SL that Montana Raft Frames designed. It's a beefier Sotar strike. I've done the Mad mile and Yankee Jim canyon with it and didn't have any problems. Its defiantly going to be a wetter ride then a Streamtec.. 



Montana Raft Frames


----------



## Mtsnowrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

I was in the same boat and over thought it for a couple of years. Whether the extra kick makes much difference in the wind is negligible, if it’s windy it’s going to suck in every boat. Link has dialed in the frames, no fittings, pins, bolts or shit to lose and mess with. Lean bars, yeah they are very nice! The floor, it’s the best there is. Then Link came out with the Steelhead- 1” bigger tubes than the Willy-Willy and 2” bigger on the ends, 12” longer and less kick than the Salmonfly, Perfect! I knew that I wanted more boat for Overnight trips and it still rows awesome. I was going to build my own frame but Link’s package deal was just the easiest way to go and it works great. Streamtech has lots of accessories, great customer service and more river experience than just about anyone in the business. Steelhead boat for the best all around package! Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have rafted with a guy that has a stream tech. It was hard for him and his passengers to load gear, unload gear and get in and out of with the high kick. Frame was overbuilt (my opinion). It took him five minutes or more to get in and out of the dry box he rowed from because of the stream tech designed seat mount. He had difficulty seeing the water in front of the boat due to the high kick. I love to drift fish rivers and have done so for over 30 years in cats, rafts and dories, but I would never buy a stream tech to fish from or raft white water due to its design.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I remove the brackets and attached seats for multi-day WW use, leaving easy access to dry boxes, by removing two 2' web straps. It literally takes 30 seconds, not five minutes. 

Every boat has trade-off's, but the frame on a Streamtech isn't one of them. Only two pins to attach the front lean bar - that's it. Very simple, strong, and purpose-built.


----------



## Mtsnowrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree about the seat, I don’t even remove the straps I just slide them over slightly. I’m not real tall and I never had any trouble with seeing over the Salmonfly. Again that’s another advantage to the Steelhead. No one else has a floor that compares is another reason that I wanted a Maravia. I decided I like Streamtech’s changes over stock Maravia’s. Streamtech also does a Urethane Floor included in the price.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Sotar strike is king as far as fishing boats go. Lots of water line, low profile, super light. Streamtech has amazing customer service. I wouldn’t want that much rocker in a fishing boat though.


----------



## Spent79 (Sep 24, 2020)

rvrrite said:


> I am getting ready to purchase my first raft and would really appreciate your help. I know this topic has been discussed before, but I cannot find much info here on the StreamTec raft, made by Maravia. I am currently looking at 13'6" Salmonfly. I am looking for a fishing craft that can do double duty and handle whitewater.
> 
> Also considering these...
> 
> ...


I bought the steelhead…double duty all the way . Great fishing & white water. Rainey falls 2022


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

The Streamtech frame set up is really optimized around day-trip, fly fishing. Its a great fishing rig, and is capable of running any kind of whitewater, but I'm not sure I'd choose it if I wasn't into fly fishing and or if I planned on doing lots of multi-days.


----------



## Spent79 (Sep 24, 2020)

Pine said:


> The Streamtech frame set up is really optimized around day-trip, fly fishing. Its a great fishing rig, and is capable of running any kind of whitewater, but I'm not sure I'd choose it if I wasn't into fly fishing and or if I planned on doing lots of multi-days.


I’ve done 14 nights on the river this year. Primarily using for multi-day and then switch the frame back for day fishing trips. The frame is more multi-day and the rubber is geared more towards fly fishing. It really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve run the MF Salmon, Selway, Smith, Lodore, and many more without making _any _frame modifications, only taking the seats off and running dry boxes to sit on. It’s not an issue, any more so than any other frame.

Derek



Pine said:


> The Streamtech frame set up is really optimized around day-trip, fly fishing. Its a great fishing rig, and is capable of running any kind of whitewater, but I'm not sure I'd choose it if I wasn't into fly fishing and or if I planned on doing lots of multi-days.


----------

